# KEMPNER, TEXAS



## Wild.Irish.Rose (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone in Kempner able to tell me what the ordinances are there? I'm in Round Rock, but looking at possibly moving up there. Looking at a few houses that have an acre. One out in the country, the other in a very small "neighborhood." Both with an acre. I want to keep a couple of small goats for milking. But for the life of me can't find anything that says "you can't have livestock in the city" like Round Rock and the areas around here do. 
Soooooo free for all? Lol 

Anyone from Copperas Cove, too? Looking at some places there too. ;p


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Hi. Are you already settled on Copperas Cove or Kempner? The reason I ask is because Lampasas and Lometa are the next towns out in that direction and they are a bit more rural, with less encroachment from Killeen and Ft. Hood. Pardon my unsolicited advice  Just curious.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

I lived in Belton had 5 acers. Right outside the gates to Ft Hood. Nice place. Killeen is more a city as is Copperscove.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

If you call the town hall, im sure they would point you in the right direction.


----------



## Wild.Irish.Rose (Apr 15, 2014)

Forgot I posted this. Lol 
We are under contract for the house in Kempner. I emailed the city before we put the offer in. They informed me that Kempner is a rural community and doesn't have restrictions on the livestock in any of the Kempner areas.


----------



## Hooligans (Jul 11, 2017)

Perfect!


----------

